# Another newbie



## matt evans (Apr 15, 2006)

hey. my name is matt and I've been playing music (voice and guitar) for 10 years, and studing music for two years (at a two year school, but a really good one!).
this seems like a place with a lot of resources and knowledgeable people, and I'm happy to be involved!
-matt-


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 16, 2006)

Welcome to VI Matt! Enjoy the forum.


----------



## tgfoo (Apr 16, 2006)

Welcome Matt. I'm sure you'll love it here.


----------



## jamriding (Apr 16, 2006)

Good to see you, Matt.


----------

